# Does Stihl nomenclature mean anything?



## carbon neutral (Nov 26, 2008)

Do the model numbers on Stihls have any meaning?  I was trying to find a correlation between model number and a specification of the saw but do not see any relationships. Other manufacturers the model numbers means something.  
For example:
Husky 359, first number is series number and next two or three numbers represents the size of the engine in CC's, so for the 359 it is 3 series 59 cc
Dolmar 5100, 6400, 7300, 7900 divide model number by 100 and you have the engine size in CC's.
Do the Stihl numbers mean anything?


----------



## sl7vk (Nov 26, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> Do the model numbers on Stihls have any meaning?  I was trying to find a correlation between model number and a specification of the saw but do not see any relationships. Other manufacturers the model numbers means something.
> For example:
> Husky 359, first number is series number and next two or three numbers represents the size of the engine in CC's, so for the 359 it is 3 series 59 cc
> Dolmar 5100, 6400, 7300, 7900 divide model number by 100 and you have the engine size in CC's.
> Do the Stihl numbers mean anything?



Hmm... 346 xp is 50 cc not 46....


----------



## JustWood (Nov 26, 2008)

066 MAG

Husky is the #1 saw and Stihl is just so much better. Therefore the 0 which is the only # lower (better) than 1. 
The 2nd and 3rd # you put a decimal point between them and this # on the man scale (1-10) is minimally  how much of a man you have to be to run the saw.
MAG !    Well it just sounds cool and  Stihl just put this on the end for marketing appeal. Those of you with an 026  that wood do just about anything for a 066 MAG raise your hand. See I told you ,it just sounds cool and ya gotta have it!   %-P  :coolgrin: 

hehehehe


----------



## smokinj (Nov 26, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> 066 MAG
> 
> Husky is the #1 saw and Stihl is just so much better. Therefore the 0 which is the only # lower (better) than 1.
> The 2nd and 3rd # you put a decimal point between them and this # on the man scale (1-10) is minimally  how much of a man you have to be to run the saw.
> ...


I'll take two Please!066 that is


----------



## carbon neutral (Nov 27, 2008)

sl7vk said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess there are always exceptions to the rule but the numbers are put in that sequence for the reason I gave.  Perhaps they didn't want people confusing a commercial saw, the 346XP with a consumer saw, the 350.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 27, 2008)

stihl means nothing next to my 272xp :lol:


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 27, 2008)

The other thing about Dolmar numbers is that the 4 digit models (5100, 7900, etc) are the "Pro-saw" models, while the 3 digit models (such as the 510) are the step in between pro-saw and home-owner grade (Dolmar doesn't make a true home-owner grade saw, just pro-saws, and "not-quite pro" saws...)

Either style, the first two digits of the model number is the engine CC size.

(Frankly I find the total hash of both Husky and Stihl part numbers very much offputting.  No cure for it at this point, but it doesn't seem to me like needing to memorize the company's production history and entire catalog in order to tell whether a given saw is of interest of not encourages sales...

Gooserider


----------



## TMonter (Nov 27, 2008)

The 346xp used to be a 46cc saw until the new edition came out.


----------



## Redox (Nov 27, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> Do the model numbers on Stihls have any meaning?  I was trying to find a correlation between model number and a specification of the saw but do not see any relationships. Other manufacturers the model numbers means something.
> For example:
> Husky 359, first number is series number and next two or three numbers represents the size of the engine in CC's, so for the 359 it is 3 series 59 cc
> Dolmar 5100, 6400, 7300, 7900 divide model number by 100 and you have the engine size in CC's.
> Do the Stihl numbers mean anything?



It's a rough approximation of the displacement in cubic inches multiplied by 100 ie:

MS 390 is a 3.9 cu in engine
MS 361 is a 3.6 cu in engine
MS 460 is a 4.7 cu in engine

and so on.

Chris


----------



## carbon neutral (Nov 27, 2008)

Redox said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that too but then it doesn't follow through with the whole line up.
660=5.6cu in
880=7.42cu in
260=3.06cu in
Its just strange to me that a German manufacture isn't more straight forward.  Usually they are as predictable as the sunrise.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 27, 2008)

Why would a German manufacturer base anything on cubic inches?


----------



## Redox (Nov 27, 2008)

Mr T said:
			
		

> Why would a German manufacturer base anything on cubic inches?



I dunno.  Lemme ask my German FIL.

I said ROUGH APPROXIMATION.  Bigger number means bigger displacement.  It sounded more logical than Lee's explanation, anyhow. That's all I can see...

Chris


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 27, 2008)

iIt would be a lot simpler if they just naned them. Like "Wild Thing"


----------



## carbon neutral (Nov 27, 2008)

I do think the "Magnum" is a great marketing tool.  Put that on anything from hand guns to condoms and they will sell better.  As Clint Eastwood would say "You punks think you can grow anywhere you want but before you get any closer to my house you better consider that this is a Stihl XXX Magnum the worlds most powerful chainsaw and could stump you in seconds.  So you better ask yourself do you feel lucky, well do you punk?"


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 27, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> ...do you feel lucky, well do you punk?"


That's got me all pumped.  Gotta go cut down a tree.

Ja, strong words and big numbers sell.


----------

